# Harry Potter MMORPG



## Mitakulix (WoW - Alleria) (29. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr was zu den Gerüchten wisst, dass 2008/2009 ein MMORPG zu Harry Potter rauskommen soll? Wenns da schon irgendwelche Infos gibt, an die buffed.de gelangen kann würd ich mich über eine Kurzinfo freuen!


Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Ezpkzor (30. August 2007)

ne hab nix davon gehört.

von was für ner firma soll das sein? sonst google ichs ma.


----------



## Heinrich Lenhardt - Fanclub (30. August 2007)

Nöö das ist glaub ich nur ein Gerücht. Eine Mitarbeiterin von EA Mythic (WAR) hatte einmal in einem Interview über die Tage nach WARhammer gesprochen und dann sowas wie "Wir könnten uns auch ein Harry Potter MMO" vorstellen. Aber das war glaub ich nur so daher gesagt.


----------



## Sarja-Cell (14. September 2007)

Ich glaub ich hör auf mit MMOs wenn jetzt aus jedem Film ein Spiel gemacht wird... Lotro rockt ja... aber jetzt noch Conan und dann Harry Potter?

MMO für Kinder?


----------



## Tikume (14. September 2007)

Prinzipiell sind Vorlagen bei MMO's immer ein Problem weil sie das Spiel stark beschränken und die Leute feste Erwartungen haben die Singleplayerspiele wohl besser erfüllen können.

Wenn man aber etwas adaptiert dann eignen sich solche Vorlagen mit einer großen dynamischen Welt (wie z.B. Star Wars) sehr viel besser.

Welche Abenteuer sollte der Spieler in einer Welt wo es nur 2-3 "Bösewichte" gibt denn groß bestreiten? Als Zauberlehrling nach Afghanistan Terroristen jagen?


----------



## Lichthueter (15. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ganz genau "Harry Potter und die Todesterorristen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (16. September 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=14932

/close


----------

